# JGoodies Bindings mit JTable



## BigElefant (5. Sep 2012)

Hallo,

ich möchte gerne die Daten einer Bean (ArrayList) in einer JTable darstellen. Da Ganze würde ich dann gerne mit JGoodies Bindings so Aufbauen, dass die Änderung von Daten in der Tabelle direkt an die jeweilige Bean weitergereicht werden. Für "einzelne" Widgets" klappt dies super, nur mit der JTable habe ich echte Probleme.

Gegoogled habe ich auch schon, nur leider habe ich immer nur fehlerhafte Codeschnipsel oder direkt riesige Projekte gefunden. Falls jemand ein simples, gut beschriebenes Beispiel/Tutorial kennt, bitte lasst es mich wissen....

Viele Grüße

Mark


----------



## BigElephant (8. Sep 2012)

Keiner eine Idee? Ich dachte immer die JGoodies Frameworks wären weitverbreitet.....


----------



## Gast2 (8. Sep 2012)

BigElephant hat gesagt.:


> Keiner eine Idee? Ich dachte immer die JGoodies Frameworks wären weitverbreitet.....



Aber nicht das Databinding...

JGoodies Binding: Abstract Table Model Example : Data BindingSwing ComponentsJava


----------



## BigElephant (10. Sep 2012)

@SirWayne: wie realisierst Du denn das Databinding? Machst Du alles "händisch" oder gibt es ein anderes weit verbreitetes Framework? Ich finde das Binding von JGoodies eigentlich recht gelungen...


----------



## Gast2 (10. Sep 2012)

BigElephant hat gesagt.:


> @SirWayne: wie realisierst Du denn das Databinding? Machst Du alles "händisch" oder gibt es ein anderes weit verbreitetes Framework? Ich finde das Binding von JGoodies eigentlich recht gelungen...



Ich benutze kein Swing (mehr) und verwende das JFace Databinding für SWT


----------

